# Anyone want to go dive Morrison Springs



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the Gulf looks like a bust all week. So does anyone want to go dive Morrison Springs either Thursday or Friday afternoon. I have not been to the springs in about 3 years. But with the gulf looking like crap, why not head over there. I have wanted to get over there since they reworked the spot.

The river stage looks to be high until Thursday or Friday so viz will be crap till then. 

Who wants to go. I can get over there around 2-3pm.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go if I were off. According to http://www.co.walton.fl.us/index.aspx?NID=523the water is clear now.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SCUBA Junkie (4/11/2010)*I would go if I were off. According to http://www.co.walton.fl.us/index.aspx?NID=523the water is clear now.


Yeah, I saw that too. But the river level is supposed to rise the begining of this week. Which should cloud it up a bit.

http://ahps.srh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=tae&gage=carf1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

i went over to morrisons today to check it out! the water is high but crystal clear! the springs is about 15 miles from me. only 4 divers in the water - i was there about 3. Jon, could you do a wednesday afternoon dive?



Jay


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jlbdvm (4/11/2010)*i went over to morrisons today to check it out! the water is high but crystal clear! the springs is about 15 miles from me. only 4 divers in the water - i was there about 3. Jon, could you do a wednesday afternoon dive?
> 
> Jay


I could probably do a Wed. afternoon dive. I was just waiting till Thursday of Friday because of the river level. Usually it's muddy if the level is up. I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been wanting to dive there for a while.....How deep is it there? I would love to go.......but work is going to get in the way.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ron19 (4/12/2010)*I have been wanting to dive there for a while.....How deep is it there? I would love to go.......but work is going to get in the way.


I think the cave entrance is at 50 or so. I have not dove there in over 3 years. It's time to do it again.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Lisa and I hit Morrison yesterday afternoon about 3:00.

Water was nice and clear. Being the first dive of the year, we just wanted to check out the gear and refresh the skills a bit.

I hadn't been there since they built all the new boardwalks... it's NICE. And if all the little kids will stay off the scuba table for a minute, you can actually put your gear up there, making it nice and easy to gear up.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jlbdvm (4/11/2010)*i went over to morrisons today to check it out! the water is high but crystal clear! the springs is about 15 miles from me. only 4 divers in the water - i was there about 3. Jon, could you do a wednesday afternoon dive?
> 
> Jay


Jay,

Are you the guy I was chatting with before my dive? I had a few minutes to kill while waiting for Lisa to get back from the car.

If so, nice to meet you yesterday!

Felix


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Felix,



Yep that was me! I"m sorry i did not introduce myself! But if you got tanks you are fair game for me! How was your dive?



Jay


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a good dive. Decent vis for Morrison, but not as good as it is early in the morning before it gets stirred up.

We played around on the training platform, brushing up on skills, then went over to the cavern. I went back to the platform to see if the cinder block was still stashed somewhere around there... couldn't find it. The cinder block was good lift bag practice.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr Jay When you getting back over this way?


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

with all the high trees around there minus the ******** - 10am to 2 pm is the best time!



Jay


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Brandy - ugh waiting for an invite! ya know my panhandle buddy flew the coup! I saw the famous cuban a month ago! he looks great! He threw the cigs away!!



Jay


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Did he tell you the story about the sailboat?


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

yep - heard part of it! hope it works out for him!


----------

